
Efficient Lazy Data-Structures on a Dataflow Machine (1989) - kencausey
http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a209117.pdf
======
kencausey
Found via a tweet: 'Origin of "thunk": ...'

[https://twitter.com/gf0ur/status/478920379206217729](https://twitter.com/gf0ur/status/478920379206217729)

